# Trade Recognition Question.



## sarahhd (Feb 15, 2009)

Can someone tell me what the best course of action is?

My husband is a plasterer with 20years experience, he has always been self employed but not a registered company, the TRA requests licences and registration? As a self employed plasterer he has worked for many many different construction companies and private individuals over the course of the last 20years and its going to be almost impossible to back track each stint of time spent on each job not to mention find and ask all the people/companies concerned to ask them to write very detaild references!!!! 

My mind is boggled at the enormity of the prospect of having to attempt to do this. 

If my husband went to the UK and completed the AQF III (the qualification that is acquired in Australia by plasterers following training) would we be able to bypass all this Trade Recognition process and with the Australian qualification in hand along with references and go straight to the visa application?

A very daunted post-applicant!!!

Sarah
:confused2:


----------



## pepy (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Sarah - I am in exactly the same boat although hubby is a bricklayer. Desperate to get the application started but feeling dishearted already as we've fallen over at the first hurdle ..... hope someone answers your/our question soon??? 

Pepy


----------



## ireland400 (May 19, 2009)

Hi there. I´m a self employed tiler in Ireland. I had no official qualification, so I got the AQF III qualification. It cost me about 2000 euro. I applied for it through a company based in England.The assesors came from oz to dublin to look at my work(I think they were here for a month assessing all different trades), and basically check that I was a tiler! 
Once i got this certificate, I applied to TRA. I needed lots of paperwork for this - references from builders that I did work for, proof of any advertisement that I did,etc. Basically anything that proved that I was a tiler. I passed the TRA and now have my visa application lodged! I have done all these through an agency, who have been a great help.

Hope this is of some help

ireland400


----------



## pepy (Sep 9, 2009)

ireland400 said:


> Hi there. I´m a self employed tiler in Ireland. I had no official qualification, so I got the AQF III qualification. It cost me about 2000 euro. I applied for it through a company based in England.The assesors came from oz to dublin to look at my work(I think they were here for a month assessing all different trades), and basically check that I was a tiler!
> Once i got this certificate, I applied to TRA. I needed lots of paperwork for this - references from builders that I did work for, proof of any advertisement that I did,etc. Basically anything that proved that I was a tiler. I passed the TRA and now have my visa application lodged! I have done all these through an agency, who have been a great help.
> 
> Hope this is of some help
> ...


thanks for your quick responce - this is really helpful. Can I just check a few things .... am I right in saying that you applied for the AQF III as you don't have the official 'tiler' trades paper? Just wondering if I can avoid this extra 2000 euros , as I do have my stonemason/bricklayer apprenticeship paperwork? 
How many references did you send to TRA? Well done mate for passing the TRA process!! 
Another quickie ..... can you recommend the agent that you used? I'm thinking this is the way forward? Did they help with the TRA process too or just the visa application?

Thanks again mate.:ranger:


----------



## sarahhd (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Ireland400,

Thank you for your reply and I don't imagine you'll now have any bother getting the Visa. Just today I located a company in the UK who charge £1500 to assess you and award the AQF III but if they came to Ireland even better. Perhaps you could let me have the name of the Assessors that you used. I believe that the information that has to be gathered by way of references and acknowledgments from past clients/customers needed for the AQF people can also be submitted to the TRA as part of your work history proof, obviously along with other paper work for the TRA. I'm feeling less downhearted now knowing that with the AQF III there's less paperwork that needs to be provided. 

You obviously have more money at your disposal than us because we just couldn't afford an agent so we're going to be doing it solo - thats where these great boards come in, always someone knows the answer! FAB!

Have you decided on where you want to go when you reach OZ, thats proving a difficult one for us to nail down! Work is obviously a factor so if you know of where's best for a good tradesman to make a decent weekly wage, please let me know.

All the best for now!

And to you too Pepy!


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

sarahhd said:


> Hi Ireland400,
> 
> Thank you for your reply and I don't imagine you'll now have any bother getting the Visa. Just today I located a company in the UK who charge £1500 to assess you and award the AQF III but if they came to Ireland even better. Perhaps you could let me have the name of the Assessors that you used. I believe that the information that has to be gathered by way of references and acknowledgments from past clients/customers needed for the AQF people can also be submitted to the TRA as part of your work history proof, obviously along with other paper work for the TRA. I'm feeling less downhearted now knowing that with the AQF III there's less paperwork that needs to be provided.
> 
> ...


hi all there is a company called tradetrain in the uk they will assess all trades and issue the AQFIII, If you are not sure where to go and are open minded try looking on the various state websites and see which ones have your trades on their eligibility list for state sponsorship, the only condition is you must remain and work in that state for the first 2 years but if everything is ok it shouldnt be a problem. BTW I went through the TRA and it is a daunting experience but what a buzz when you are approved

good luck

weelee


----------



## Stoneman (Feb 13, 2009)

*NO Trade papers - Help*



ireland400 said:


> Hi there. I´m a self employed tiler in Ireland. I had no official qualification, so I got the AQF III qualification. It cost me about 2000 euro. I applied for it through a company based in England.The assesors came from oz to dublin to look at my work(I think they were here for a month assessing all different trades), and basically check that I was a tiler!
> Once i got this certificate, I applied to TRA. I needed lots of paperwork for this - references from builders that I did work for, proof of any advertisement that I did,etc. Basically anything that proved that I was a tiler. I passed the TRA and now have my visa application lodged! I have done all these through an agency, who have been a great help.
> 
> Hope this is of some help
> ...


I know this tread is quite old now but if you could give me the name of the compnay that came to Dublin to assess you that would be great, am a stoemmason, 18 years exp, its not a designated trade with FAS so eventhough I did an apprenticeship with my employer I can't get Craft papers which I need for my visa app, really want to get in before 1 July 2011

All help appreciated


----------



## NPKA (Jan 19, 2011)

As an electrician from n.Ireland, iv just signed up with an agency. Have no papers but 17yrs experience, am gathering all paperwork to be sent for Pt 1 off accessment, but was told Pt 2 practical would be held in England at a cost of 1600aud flights/hotel extra.


----------



## Stoneman (Feb 13, 2009)

NPKA said:


> As an electrician from n.Ireland, iv just signed up with an agency. Have no papers but 17yrs experience, am gathering all paperwork to be sent for Pt 1 off accessment, but was told Pt 2 practical would be held in England at a cost of 1600aud flights/hotel extra.


Hi NPKA,

New to these terms can you tell what Pt 1 off assessment is ? 

Who are you using as an agent and maybe I can contact them about stonemasonry. My problem is that there doesn't seem to be any one that can do an assessment for Stonemasonry. If anyone could help we'd appreciate it, we have exhausted all our avenues here and have been told the only way we can get visa is if we can get the Oz qualification.

Thanks
Stoneman


----------



## NPKA (Jan 19, 2011)

Pt 1, is the paperbased assessment, alot of paper evidence has to b gathered up, all certified by a solicitor, & sent to our agent. He then prepares all docs to b submitted. If passed then pt 2 is applied for which is the practical that is carried out in eng & if passed that is Oz qualification that is recognized.


----------



## Stoneman (Feb 13, 2009)

NPKA said:


> Pt 1, is the paperbased assessment, alot of paper evidence has to b gathered up, all certified by a solicitor, & sent to our agent. He then prepares all docs to b submitted. If passed then pt 2 is applied for which is the practical that is carried out in eng & if passed that is Oz qualification that is recognized.


Thanks, I have put together a porfolio of references from my employer and people that I have done work for. I have also taken loads of photographs. Can you tell who you are getting to do the assessment in the UK, so I can contact them to see if they can do the same for a stonemason.


----------



## NPKA (Jan 19, 2011)

Our agent is organizing all of that, at min we are preparing all paperwork once that's done we send it all to him & he submits, when passed you have the go ahead to book practical assessment, in Birmingham or London. Are you going through an agency? This is the website we are going through. http://www.emigration-services.co.uk/ recommended by Irish friends who are now living in Perth wa. (bricklayer) there fee is £1800. But from what iv read up & been advised by friends it's worth it, because then everything is prepared properly.


----------



## Stoneman (Feb 13, 2009)

NPKA said:


> Our agent is organizing all of that, at min we are preparing all paperwork once that's done we send it all to him & he submits, when passed you have the go ahead to book practical assessment, in Birmingham or London. Are you going through an agency? This is the website we are going through. Commonwealth Emigration - emigration services, advice, emigration specialist, uk, ireland, emigrate, emigrating to australia, emigrate to new zealand, canada, usa, uk, immigration advice, specialists, process, help, ian marshall recommended by Irish friends who are now living in Perth wa. (bricklayer) there fee is £1800. But from what iv read up & been advised by friends it's worth it, because then everything is prepared properly.


Thanks for that we had got advice from an agent based in Kildare, she told us there was no point in progressing our application unless we had trade papers when I asked about the possiblity of getting an AQF Cert III based on my experience she didn't know of anyone that offered that service. My wife has been googling it and saw Trade Train which we emailed but they haven't got back to us yet. Another migration agent on here suggested we give the Australian Skills Assessments a ring, they don't have stonemasonry listed as a trade but they are tied in with the master builders in Australia and maybe it can be arranged. 

I will give emigration service a ring and see if they can help. Is the 1800 just to get the Oz qualification ? if we go with Australian Skills its $3000 aus, which more less the same.

Thanks for the help, we are really trying to get this sorted before 1 July 2011 when it all changes


----------



## NPKA (Jan 19, 2011)

The £1800 is only the agents fee. All other visa stuff is extra. The vetassess is Pt 1 $600, pt2 $1600. then extra ££££ for the visa app. Wev tally'd up roughly £5000 stg. For everything all together.


----------



## Stoneman (Feb 13, 2009)

NPKA said:


> The £1800 is only the agents fee. All other visa stuff is extra. The vetassess is Pt 1 $600, pt2 $1600. then extra ££££ for the visa app. Wev tally'd up roughly £5000 stg. For everything all together.


Thanks a million for all your help, we were in touch with Emigration Services and they have said that they think that they can help us out. Happy days 

Ian was very helpful and even rang me again at 7pm last night, he was trying to get some information for me but was having problems with the internet site. He is to get back in touch today. We were so disappointed when we thought that we couldn't go. 

Thanks again for your replys on this site as without them we wouldn't have know about these guys.

Where are you planning on heading too ? we had hoped Melbourne but need state sponsorship and aren't on there SMP, so it looks like Adelaide for us.


----------



## NPKA (Jan 19, 2011)

That's grt, yeah Ian is dealing with us. We r a family of 4 so PR is the visa were after, with 2 kids it's the better option. That's the 1 my friends went for. Hope all works out ok & keep me informed & same this end, were hopefully headed for Perth was there at Xmas past & was just unreal have a good few contacts there so good 4 my hubby's work sit. G'luck chat soon


----------



## Stoneman (Feb 13, 2009)

NPKA said:


> That's grt, yeah Ian is dealing with us. We r a family of 4 so PR is the visa were after, with 2 kids it's the better option. That's the 1 my friends went for. Hope all works out ok & keep me informed & same this end, were hopefully headed for Perth was there at Xmas past & was just unreal have a good few contacts there so good 4 my hubby's work sit. G'luck chat soon


Ahh Ian rang and said it was all go and then rang back after 10 minutes and said no, in the meantime I had told the OH we could go and then had to ring back and say no......so unfair

The place that Ian uses to get Oz papers don't cover stonemasons and if we just applied to the TRA we need 900 hours academic training which I don't have as it was an on the job apprenticeship.

We need to find a company that can assess stonemasons for an AQF Cert III, have been trying to contact trade train, they don't seem to be in the UK any more so will have to ring them tonight and see if I can get my Oz papers through them.

Am so pissed off


----------



## NPKA (Jan 19, 2011)

That is such a let down, hope it gets sorted another way.


----------



## Stoneman (Feb 13, 2009)

NPKA said:


> That is such a let down, hope it gets sorted another way.


Hi just to let you know that we found someone that will assess stonemasons success !!!. They have a guy based 25mins outside dublin that can do the assessment for the AQF Cert III.

they are;
ACTS/ Tradesrecognition 

SNIP/

It very expensive, over 3000euro he said he could have the papers all sorted fairly quickly as he said that you would need to have visa app in 8 weeks before the 1 July changes in the points system.

Nice fella the wife spoke to him for half an hour this afternoon and he wasn't pushy or anything for you to do the assessment as he said it himself it was a lot of money to spend if you weren't going to go. Has only ever assessed 4 stonemasons, he said thats because there a rare breed and not because we aren't in demand.

He is emailing me some forms to look at and a questionare to fill in, will let you know how I get on.


----------



## monish2805 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi there,
I am a dental technician by profession and am qualifying for Australian immigration 189 Independent . Am currently located in India

My assessing authority is TRA. when i went to tra website I cant see my occupation. I emailed TRA severeal times but no reply. I also figured out VETASSESS and TRA work together. So I emailed VETASSESS but no reply...

I contacted agent in India and he said ask my Scottish college where i did my HND dental technology course to find out whether my course is recognised as per UK Apprentice Act/ Or whether your UK certificate is Apprentice certificate.. if the answer comes yes the only TRA will do my skill assessment? is that right

if not then i will have to go to australia for 3 months to do a course with TRA....
guys plss help


----------



## daveysing (Sep 24, 2013)

hi all
im a bricky and going to go for the 190 visa.
can anyone tell me what the skills assessment is like? ive been told I can do the interview, just worried I mite get nervous and come across as I don't know the answers and fail!!


----------



## ShradhaAgr (Nov 24, 2013)

*Hi Your urgent help is needed*

Hi Monish,

I need a similar information like you. Please can you tell me how you got your issue solved...

Thanks & Regards,

Shradha


----------



## Visionary (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi, can someone advise , my friend wishes to apply under General electrician which is assessed by TRA. Does DIBP/ BORDER required skill assessment or migration point advice or both ??
We need to get his 5 years experience and diploma recognized.
Thanks


----------

